# 6 month big girl



## Eline10 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi everyone! 

We have a 6-month old vizsla girl, her name is Lima, she is shorthaired but comes from wirehaired parents. 

At 6 months she now weighs about 50 lbs. I know she's heavier than most vizslas, we don't worry too much though, her parents are also quite big and the breeder also reassured us. 

I would like her to drop a couple of pounds so was wondering if anyone has tips on how to do so. Shall I just reduce her daily meal portions? She gets 3 meals of kibble a day. 

She gets enough exercise, 3 x 40 min walks and more on the weekends (we try off leash there). 

So just wondering if there's anyone out there who faced the same "issue" and if anyone has any tips on how much/what you feed your 6-month old? 

Thank you all and big hug from Lima!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is she overweight, or just big?


----------



## Eline10 (Oct 22, 2021)

texasred said:


> Is she overweight, or just big?


Hii! That's what I'm struggling with, I'm not sure myself. It's also'''r first vizsla so I can't really compare. I think she could loose a few pounds for sure so she would be more defined but in my eyes it's not like she's super Overweight, her ribs still show when she runs!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I would discuss this with the breeder before putting her on any diet changes. They will know their lines the best. At 6 months she is still growing so any nutrition cut back may backfire later on.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't think (& I hope) that anyone here will offer advice as to her weight without seeing the right pictures. "50lbs at 6 months" isn't really enough info. We'd need to see her spine & hips (standing) especially. These pictures would be very telling and we would be much more willing to give more specific advice.

Even Gabica's excellent advice about contacting the breeder would need photo's for the best results.

Have fun with your Lima.


----------

